# Who else is going to FWA?



## dab (Dec 21, 2012)

I know that it's early, but I'm wondering who else is going to Furry Weekend Atlanta. This will be my first con, any advice on where to go during the con?

-Dab


----------



## Hutch (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm going to try my darndest to go. It will be my first meet as well. I'm starting on my suit next week and hopefully it should be done by march for fwa. So hopefully see you there!


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Jan 3, 2013)

See ya'll there, it'll be my first con also.  I'm about halfway done with my suit now.  Early? Hell I'm planning out to the end of the year...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 3, 2013)

I could potentially actually go this year, but I might just make Anthrocon the one convention I bother to go to. It'll be my first con so I figure go big or go home.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Jan 5, 2013)

I will be there.


----------



## Samishii_Kami (Jan 7, 2013)

I will be at FWA and selling stuff in the dealer's den! It will be my first furry con so I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Halt (Feb 4, 2013)

I will prob be there if I can finish my suit in time (which I Don't see why I would not)


----------



## Crystal Wolfsong (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll try to go if I save enough money and finish my fursuit by then.


----------



## DaibaHito (Feb 20, 2013)

i'll def be there~! last year was my first, and it was an amazing experience~!


----------



## athdaraxen (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll be there too! :3


----------



## Iffy350 (Mar 1, 2013)

I've never been to a con and was planning to go to FWA 2013. That's if I can gather up the courage to go. Its only a 30 minute marta trip away and rather convenient for me. _People scare the hell out of me though._ I figured that FWA needed a furry to represent the Star Wars crowd and that I would come on the behalf of Bothan spies everywhere!


----------



## RegencyBroughamDeluxe (Mar 3, 2013)

This will be my first ever fur con. I guess you could say that I've been a casual observer of the fandom for a really long time but this will be my first time ever actually interacting with furries face to face.
My plan is to go, talk to as many people as possible, and write a half-crazed gonzo journalism piece afterwards.


----------



## DaibaHito (Mar 3, 2013)

RegencyBroughamDeluxe said:


> This will be my first ever fur con. I guess you could say that I've been a casual observer of the fandom for a really long time but this will be my first time ever actually interacting with furries face to face.
> My plan is to go, talk to as many people as possible, and write a half-crazed gonzo journalism piece afterwards.



well, i hope make sure to talk to several different furs, and get a thorough report, not simply a "tunnel-vision" of what being furry is.
if you want, i would be happy to be one of the people you speak with.


----------



## RegencyBroughamDeluxe (Mar 3, 2013)

DaibaHito said:


> well, i hope make sure to talk to several different furs, and get a thorough report, not simply a "tunnel-vision" of what being furry is.
> if you want, i would be happy to be one of the people you speak with.



Sure. Are you a fursuiter?


----------



## DaibaHito (Mar 3, 2013)

RegencyBroughamDeluxe said:


> Sure. Are you a fursuiter?


i'm not currently. i'm working on a suit.
another main misconception is over fursuits. only about 15% of furries own, or want to own suits.


----------



## RegencyBroughamDeluxe (Mar 4, 2013)

DaibaHito said:


> i'm not currently. i'm working on a suit.
> another main misconception is over fursuits. only about 15% of furries own, or want to own suits.


That's interesting. I know not all furries have a suit but I would have guessed the proportion would be a lot higher.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd go but only if they call it Furries With Attitude.


----------



## DaibaHito (Mar 4, 2013)

RegencyBroughamDeluxe said:


> That's interesting. I know not all furries have a suit but I would have guessed the proportion would be a lot higher.



i originally thought similar as well, but research says otherwise, lol.


----------



## RegencyBroughamDeluxe (Mar 5, 2013)

DaibaHito said:


> i originally thought similar as well, but research says otherwise, lol.



Where did you get that info? Wikifur?


----------



## DaibaHito (Mar 5, 2013)

RegencyBroughamDeluxe said:


> Where did you get that info? Wikifur?



no, i'm actually smart enough to not use publicly edited materials over the internet.
i'm simply referring to the research done by others, such  as news media that have covered conventions in the past.


----------



## Halt (Mar 6, 2013)

DaibaHito said:


> no, i'm actually smart enough to not use publicly edited materials over the internet.
> i'm simply referring to the research done by others, such  as news media that have covered conventions in the past.


You are smart enough to not use wiki as a main source of information, but not smart enough to not use the corrupted news media


----------



## DaibaHito (Mar 6, 2013)

Halt said:


> You are smart enough to not use wiki as a main source of information, but not smart enough to not use the corrupted news media


all sources are corrupt sources, no matter where you get it from, but when all sources are saying nearly the same thing, then there is generally some truth to it


----------



## RegencyBroughamDeluxe (Mar 6, 2013)

Didn't mean to stir up trouble. Just trying to get some background for my eventual article. 

Look forward to meeting lots of new people, fursuiters or not.


----------



## Janellesabelle (Mar 9, 2013)

Ill be there! I snuck in once for an hour before bc I live in Atlanta but this will be my first time tabling (and being there legally XD ) Im so excited! Ill be in the artists alley selling the plushies ive been slaving over for the past couple weeks as well as a few other trinkets. I cant wait to meet all of you <3 Check out my gallery for the plushies and tell me what you think


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll be there! I gotta sew up my fullsuit first, but i'll have my guff in the alley


----------



## Halt (Mar 10, 2013)

Cant Wait!


----------



## Iffy350 (Mar 12, 2013)

I finally got up the courage to go. Will be taking MARTA. Was planning to go friday and saturday. It should be fun but I'm still kind of nervous.


----------



## inventor (Mar 13, 2013)

I wanted to be there, but can't afford it this year  Oh well, there's always next year.


----------



## Iffy350 (Mar 15, 2013)

I went but didn't have fun. I have the feeling the only way you can enjoy a con is if your outgoing and have friends with you otherwise its not very inviting. The whole thing seemed way too clique and the experience wasn't noob friendly. Got a cool poster out of the deal though.


----------



## RegencyBroughamDeluxe (Mar 17, 2013)

The small amount of time I spent there was pretty enjoyable and hugely informative. It's too bad my plans didn't work out to let me spend more time. I hope to go to Megaplex now and see if I can get some more time to go to panels instead of just doing interviews.


----------



## Hutch (Mar 19, 2013)

Iffy350 said:


> I went but didn't have fun. I have the feeling the only way you can enjoy a con is if your outgoing and have friends with you otherwise its not very inviting. The whole thing seemed way too clique and the experience wasn't noob friendly. Got a cool poster out of the deal though.


HUH?  I was there as a noob too and it seemed to me that everyone was friendly, everyone was willing to talk to you, and play with you.  I had a blast!  I will definitely be going back for next year!  Next year you should try suiting up!   that was the best part.  Well besides meeting some cool new friends (thanks again Halt)


----------



## Iffy350 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hutch said:


> HUH?  I was there as a noob too and it seemed to me that everyone was friendly, everyone was willing to talk to you, and play with you.  I had a blast!  I will definitely be going back for next year!  Next year you should try suiting up!   that was the best part.  Well besides meeting some cool new friends (thanks again Halt)



Your lucky. Your outgoing. For me it was like a fighter pilot flying straight into a huge barrage of flak. Praying I don't get my tail shot off. No pun intended.


----------



## Halt (Mar 23, 2013)

Hutch said:


> HUH?  I was there as a noob too and it seemed to me that everyone was friendly, everyone was willing to talk to you, and play with you.  I had a blast!  I will definitely be going back for next year!  Next year you should try suiting up!   that was the best part.  Well besides meeting some cool new friends (thanks again Halt)



<3 loves ya hutch!


----------



## Hutch (Mar 24, 2013)

Halt said:


> <3 loves ya hutch!




Daaaaawwwwww <3


----------

